# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Italian  Vladimir Vysotsky in Italian

## Lampada

YouTube - Marina Vlady - Ho Portato La Mia Pena ("Беда" V.Vysotsky)

----------


## Whiteoverblue

Lampada, I understand that you posted this thread 7 years ago, but I just wanna let you know that this link you provided isn't in Spanish, but in Italian.

----------


## Lampada

Thanks!

----------


## Lampada

Высоцкий. 
 "Песня о Земле" на итальянском языке  
( Н.Вигильд, М.Влади )

----------


## Lampada

Высоцкий. "О сентиментальном боксере"

----------

